# Rainbow Bridge Section – Club of Broken Hearts



## Buddy's mom forever

*Rainbow Bridge Section – Club of Broken Hearts*
This is the most sad section of Golden Retriever Forum. Most people with puppies and young, healthy dogs do not even notice it’s there. No need for it. Why do you have to go there and feel sad? Life should be full of happiness and joy and love.
In this section you will find love, lots of love. And broken hearts. It is the Club of broken hearts. Here we come when we cannot hold any more, gasping for some air and understanding. For lots of us it was the first post, coming out from a shell, feeling free to say it loud “I can’t sleep, I have hard time, I have heavy heart, I miss my dog” and other will understand. This is the place to post the same poem tenth time but it doesn’t bother anyone, there will be always someone to read it for the first time and someone to cry reading again. Or to post your own poem you wrote and have never shown to anyone. The most beautiful words describe love and bond, that special connections you cannot explain it, you just feel it. Visitors to this section “get it”. You leave this Club for a week or two, feeling you do not need it, you are strong to walk away and move on, but you know you can always come back when you are crashed, and feel empty and lonely. You will cry a lot, that’s ok, it will wash away some of your pain. And smile through the tears. Sun always comes out after rain is gone.
Club of broken hearts is open to all. Be member as long as you feel you belong here. And others will always be happy for you when you are ready to leave the Club.

"*The greatest thing you'll ever learn is just to love and be loved in return.*" Nat King Cole, “Nature Boy”


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Buddy's mom forever,

You have hit on it exactly...Club of Broken Hearts! I am thanful everyday that I found this forum. Everyone understands and doesn't judge our grief. It is 2 months today that my Buddy left. Went to bed crying last night, and woke up with a heavy heart. But I decided today I would smile for Buddy too..he hated it when I was upset. I am writing down all the things I loved about Buddy so I don't forget as time passes. Time heals, but I never want to forget....


----------



## Huggenkiss

It is a sad section of this forum and I have spent my share of time in here. I try and stay away because everytime I come back I can't help crying. :bawling::bawling::bawling: All that being said I'm so glad it's here and I find comfort in knowing that I'm not alone in my feelings.


----------



## Claire's Friend

This is perfect. Never could come to the Rainbow Bridge Section before I lost my girls, if someone lost a dog I would send them a PM. To me it was a scary place because I knew someday, I too, would belong there. Now I come all the time, to read the poems and see that I am not alone in my grief. I think this is probably the most important section of the forum. I am honored to be a member of the COBH .


----------



## goldensrbest

I t is nice, to express our feelings ,for our loved, 4 legged babies, some of mine over spencer, sounds like i am nuts, but those that have loved our babies the way i love him, get it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This indeed is a very sad section, but one filled with lots of love and so many memories. I struggled with visitng the Rainbow Bridge section before I lost my old guy last year mainly because I knew his time was near. I still have trouble visiting becasue it's so sad, but the words of members brought so much comfort to me. 

It's a section to find comfort and try to come to terms with the grief you're feeling for the loss of your beloved golden. It's also a section to honor and celebrate the life of your golden(s) you have loved and has brought so much joy to your life.

Sleep softly big guy, we miss you.

Taz
8/31/95-02/18/11


----------



## patrice

I get it too. Wow, do I ever. I was doing better, but today was a tough, tough day. It has been almost 3 months. I MISS MY BUDDY SO MUCH! My heart is still broken, I still cry, and I still think of him everyday. I feel like my heart will never be whole again.


----------



## MikeS

My wife and I still have "our day with the girls" from time to time. The feeling of loss still isn't easy for us but we continue to survive. We stay busy with our new girls and that helps some. 
The individuals on this forum and this Rainbow Bridge Section has helped, there is alot of support here and I'm very glad we were able to find it.

Mike


----------



## Rob's GRs

This section, I agree, is a very hard one to come into and read. It is even a worse one to have to come into and make a new thread of a loved one just lost. But as mentioned earlier this forum clearly expresses the love we all have for Goldens, whether our own or other forum members here.


----------



## Dallas Gold

While this section may be difficult to visit and post on, sooner or later, if you stay on the forum long enough, those sweet little puppies and healthy dogs will be memorialized here when the owners find their way to the Rainbow Bridge section. That's why I think it's important people don't become so self-absorbed in their dogs and lives that they forget there are those here who are grieving so intensely and need a helping hand or an encouraging word. Even a simple "I'm so sorry" means so much to someone who is hurting. It's never easy, but having been on the other side just 18 months ago, I know how much it means to the one who is grieving to receive some empathy. Thank goodness this section is here! 

Thank you for posting this thread Buddy's Mom forever.


----------



## AlanK

Dallas Gold said:


> While this section may be difficult to visit and post on, sooner or later, if you stay on the forum long enough, those sweet little puppies and healthy dogs will be memorialized here when the owners find their way to the Rainbow Bridge section. That's why I think it's important people don't become so self-absorbed in their dogs and lives that they forget there are those here who are grieving so intensely and need a helping hand or an encouraging word. Even a simple "I'm so sorry" means so much to someone who is hurting. It's never easy, but having been on the other side just 18 months ago, I know how much it means to the one who is grieving to receive some empathy. Thank goodness this section is here!
> 
> Thank you for posting this thread Buddy's Mom forever.


 Very well said. Thanks.


----------



## Karen519

*To All*

Though this can be a sad place to come, it has also been a VERY HEALING and supportive place to come, where I feel all of the love and caring.

I don't know what I would have done when we lost our Snobear (Samoyed) and Smooch (Golden Retriever), if I couldn't have told everyone here how much we loved them!!


----------



## Debles

This forum got me through when Selka died in Sept. of 2010. I still cry and miss him so. But now I treasure the memories and am so grateful I had him for almost 12 years.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thank you Buddy's Mom Forever, that was so very well said.


----------



## jealous1

Thank you.


----------



## PrincessDi

I too feel privledged to have a place to come and offer support. Because I received so very much support during the 2 weeks that Di was sick and then when I lost her. Everyone was amazing. Seems like the last 2 months have seen so many beautiful goldens lost. Definitely understand what a difficult time this is for so many members.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

patrice said:


> I get it too. Wow, do I ever. I was doing better, but today was a tough, tough day. It has been almost 3 months. I MISS MY BUDDY SO MUCH! My heart is still broken, I still cry, and I still think of him everyday. I feel like my heart will never be whole again.


My heart goes out to you-I know exactly what you're going through, I still remember so clearly what the first few days, weeks, then months felt like after I lost my old guy. 

It will very soon be a year that I lost my boy, each day I'm becoming more emotional as the day is getting closer, I'm not looking forward to the one year anniversary. My heart still hurts, we think of him everyday and miss him. 



Dallas Gold said:


> While this section may be difficult to visit and post on, sooner or later, if you stay on the forum long enough, those sweet little puppies and healthy dogs will be memorialized here when the owners find their way to the Rainbow Bridge section. That's why I think it's important people don't become so self-absorbed in their dogs and lives that they forget there are those here who are grieving so intensely and need a helping hand or an encouraging word. Even a simple "I'm so sorry" means so much to someone who is hurting. It's never easy, but having been on the other side just 18 months ago, I know how much it means to the one who is grieving to receive some empathy. Thank goodness this section is here!
> 
> Thank you for posting this thread Buddy's Mom forever.


Thanks DG, so very well said. No one knows how much it hurts to loose your best buddy until you've been there yourself. The words of others brings so much comfort. It doesn't take the pain or loss away, but it does help.


----------



## ChoppersMOM

Most of you that have posted were there for me during my great loss of Chopper two months ago. For that I thank you and I am so thankful for posts like this one that allow you to say how you feel. People around us just may not understand. It's been so trying and difficult but everyone here has helped it feel just a little easier!


----------



## gold4me

Yes, this club is a tough place to visit but it is also beautiful. Time never heals the emptiness that one of our goldens leaves in our heart when they go to the Rainbow Bridge. Four of my boys are there waiting for me. Years have passed since we lost our first boy Zachary but I still think of him daily along with Jake, Pete and Beau(BoBo). I do more smiling when thinking of them now but the tears are very close and sometimes in the quiet of the morning the hurt is very powerful. Not many people understand this sense of loss but here on the forum everybody understands and the love and support is amazing. Thank you Buddy's Mom for starting this thread.


----------



## Nath

This is the first section I come to each day. All my good Golden friends are here that can help me quickly when I need you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I get up in a morning, nobody cares what time, not even me anymore, same day like yesterday and they before. Nobody looks at you with smile to make you feel you want to welcome a new day. 
When we would leave the house, my Buddy loved to go back in the kitchen and check everything is in order and is there something left for him at countertop to clean. When my Buddy left I started leaving there things on purpose and hoping by some miracle I will find them on the floor when I come back. Did not happen, gave up and started cleaning myself again. How do you live without those everyday little things they did for you? I miss my Buddy so much and it has been over 8 months.


----------



## hotel4dogs

All I can do is send you hugs, and say I certainly understand what you are feeling. My heart is still in pieces too.


----------



## gold4me

It is truly a difficult process that letting go of the special ways they were a part of your life. Actually you really never let go you just learn to manage. The hole in your heart heals but it is always there. Sometime in the future the remembering isn't as painful and will actually bring a smile to your face. Sometimes getting another golden to watch over and care for helps but only when you are ready. Buddy is permanently in your heart, permanently by your side and will always be the love of your life. You will just have a different relationship with him now but he is there with you I just know it! Many hugs to you.


----------



## coppers-mom

DH found this forum when I lost my golden Chance 6 years ago. I wouldn't join back then. I couldn't stand the thought of rainbow bridge.

Jump forward a couple of years and I joined in a frantic search for info on splenic tumors. Many words of advice and support helped me through that and many, many people celebrated when Copper's tumors were benign.

They helped me celebrate his life and helped me through his health issues and then finally.... gave me love and support when I lost him.:smooch:

I wish no one had to be here, but it sure helps when you do. A new love and time helps heal the hole, but it will always be there. That means there was a HUGE amount of love between each of us and our dog.

Rest in peace our Golden Angels. We love and miss you, but are so glad we had you when we did.:smooch:


----------



## MikaTallulah

This section makes me cry every time I go to it.


----------



## kwhit

Buddy's mom forever said:


> When my Buddy left I started leaving there things on purpose and hoping by some miracle I will find them on the floor when I come back.


This broke my heart...

It took me months to quit saying, "Chance, wait for Savanah", when we would go up the stairs to bed. For a long time after I quit saying it out loud, I would just whisper it to myself, I just couldn't let go.  It's coming up on 4 years since I lost her and I still cry. Not every day, but almost. God I miss her so much...


----------



## caseypooh

I am so very grateful for this forum and this special place. Just to know that I am not alone with my grief helps. Some days, when the tears are there, I just try to hide them from the outside. Here, they just flow when they need to flow. I'm sure 10 years from now, you all will be hearing my sadness over Casey AND you all will understand. So, I'm sending a big thank you in advance.


----------



## Willow52

I feel this section is so important for those grieving the loss of a loyal companion. It's the one place they can find support and understanding. I know most of my friends didn't understand how difficult it was when we made the decision to help Maggie to the Bridge. I wasn't a member at the time but found this forum shortly after.


----------



## PrincessDi

Still learning to manage here as well. Definitely feel your pain. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

I agree with everything written here...I found this forum a little over a month after my Buddy's passing. I think it is theraputic for all of us to be able to relate to each other at such a sad time in our lives. Talking with each other, giving and receiving support and caring are so important in the healing process. It seems the older you get, the harder it is sometimes, because you realize how life is so fragile, and how fast time passes. Please know we all feel your pain, because it is our pain too. I can hardly believe my Buddy has been gone 2-1/2 months already. But all this pain was worth it, because I wouldn't have had all the love, fun, companionship, and beautiful memories. It truly is the "missing" them that stings. Hang in there, we'll get through this together!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## flykelley

I thought I was doing ok since losing Katie on Oct 24th, I can even watch the video I made for Katie and it makes me smile. I just found this post and now Im crying again thinking of her. I guess Im still hurting. RIP my girl.

Love Dad


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch and Snobear*

Smooch and Snobear: Mom and Dad miss you so very much!


----------



## Debles

I still write in Selka's thread and talk to him. Even though he no longer requires prayers. I am the one who needs them to continue without him. He sent me Sasha and he and Gunnie definitely keep me occupied.

My heart breaks for everyone here who is missing their beloved golden. We WILL see them again!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I have come to this section just as a visitor. I want to try to help every greiving heart even tho I know there's nothing I can do except type a few words. I cry for every lost friend and family member. Hearing about their lives, the loss brings it home to me, in a selfish way, that one day I will be here sharing the same sad news. It's inevitable.

When I cry for them, I'm crying for me too. It's hard to read about the sadness and loss but I know it will be there for me when the time comes.

So I celebrate the goofy puppies, the competition awards, the health problems but I come here and reflect on what a tremendous impact our furkids have on our lives. 

Thank you for this thread.


----------



## Hunter'sMom

My first post to the forum was in the Rainbow Bridge section. I had just lost my Hunter, my beloved heart dog, and was overwhelmed with emotions. I can't even describe how much it helped to have people really truly understand what I was going through, and to help me with it. It's a club I wish nobody had to be a part of, and yet at the same time it is so comforting to have others that truly know what it is like and how to get through it. So I thank you all for that!


----------



## megkate

I can't believe it will be a month tomorrow since I lost my sweet boy, Tucker. It doesn't see possible! I still have so much sadness and grief in my heart and when friends that I haven't seen in a while express their sympathy, I lose it all over again. I truly loved our girl, Taisha, and our other boy, Jasper, but they went to the Bridge at 13 and 14 and I celebrated the long and loving life I shared with each of them. This is so different because Tuck was only 4 and he left us so quickly. Tuckie boy, I love you and Miss you with all my heart!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

So many great dogs left this plane and moved to a higher level, closer to God; not to be seen, just felt, not to be touched, just sensed, but loved and missed forever. So many different stories from the first to the last day. Some people chose their puppies, the others were chosen. Some just knew it is meant to be from the moment their eyes met. Some dogs traveled from family to family to find their right ones. Have you ever wondered why that dog was your dog? Did you learn something from them? Did you ever look at their eyes and saw beauty of their soul? Did you ever question do you deserve all that love? Life is too short for all of us and especially for our dogs, please take a moment to look at their eyes you might find all new world. And give them hugs, a lots of hugs. So on those days we are apart from them we can be at peace. We gave them the best we had. Our hearts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

One year ago today we said good bye to our boy-in so many ways it seems like it was only yesterday and in other ways, it seems like a life time ago.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge/93367-we-said-goodbye-our-boy.html

We were so very lucky and blessed to have had Taz in our lives for 15.5 wonderful years, he will forever be in our hearts. Taz brought so much joy and love into our lives, filling it with so many wonderful memories. He was the best, there will never be another one like him.

We feel his presence everyday, we know he's with us in spirit. 

We miss you Red Dog.

8/31/1995-02/18/2011


----------



## Nath

Sorry for being MIA guys. Still missing Belle and General everyday, but blessed that I have my puppers (Pam's nickname for them).


----------



## Mausann

I know that I still miss Billie Jean very much and when I look at her pictures we have sitting around, they bring tears. It was 10 months on the 21st. I hope I will be able to get another dog and love it like I did Billie Jean. I miss playing ball and just talking to her and she always sat there and looked as if she knew just what I was saying. I LOVE YOU BILLIE JEAN AND ALWAYS WILL, I WILL NEVER FORGET YOU.


----------



## elly

Its such a very special section and on days like today on a special anniversary when I dont know what to do with my heart that feels too heavy to carry, its so precious. Thank you from the bottom of my heavy but forever thankful heart x


----------



## Evie

Such a sad club but to get into it we had to be so lucky in the first place. I'd say the people on this forum don't know what they've done for me but that's part of the beauty of it, that people here do know. 

Springdream's Corinna Gold "Cory" 2007-2012


----------



## Ash24

This weekend should have been a celebration of my Vinny's 5th birthday. Instead, it is a month since he passed away. No words can express how devastated I am. It helps to know others can understand the bond we had. I can't imagine it ever gets easier being without him. He was my perfect companion. I'll never be complete again without him.


----------



## Augie's Mom

IMO this is the most important section of the forum because it offers unconditional love and support at a time when it's needed the most.


----------



## 3 goldens

I got here becaue of Hunter's death on Oct. 16, 2003 , but since joining in Sept. 2005, I lost Buck May 15, 2007 and KayCee May 25, 2008. And Honey had a mast cell tumro removed from her leg in May 2009. As hard as it is to come here and read the sad stories and know how the people are feeling, I do come as often as I can to try to show myt understanding of their feelings and try to offer a little comfort. I know what the kind people meant for me after my sudden loss of Buck and the death of my KayCee.

I usually leave in tears, but feeling better becaue I did try to reach out to people who are in the same situtaion I have been in so many times myself. I know everyone here feels the same way. WE all love our dogs so very much and are heart broken when we lose them and here we are with others who totally understand and appreciate our feelings.


----------



## Nath

I am very thankful for this section. I find my golden friends here. A few of us are bonded because we had to say goodbye to our babies in the same week.


----------



## Karen519

*Nath*

Nath

We are all here for one another.

I like what another poster said above is that we had to be lucky in the first place, to have our beloved dog, in order to be part of this club.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I have been very fortunate in my life to have had several dogs live into their upper teens. Each dog was so very unique in their own way, held a speical place in my heart and brought something very specail to my life. 

When my husband and I were first married, we had two Yorkies-they lived to be 17 and 16.5. Later I had a Cocker Spaniel that lived to be 17 and another Cocker I lost at 12 due to Cancer. My bridge golden boy was 15.5 when we had to let him go.

It never gets any easier each time you lose one or you have to say good bye to them. I'd acutally forgotten how much it hurts until I lost my Golden boy last year. At the same time, it made me realize that eventually the pain does ease, it never fully goes away, I think it turns into a dull ache. For me, a piece of my heart has always gone with them. If you didn't love them so much or they didn't bring so much joy into your life, you wouldn't hurt so much.

I do know one thing for sure, my life has been so much better having them a part of it, I can't imagine life without them. 

I have been truly blessed and am very grateful.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

So many beautiful tributes and stories about love and devotion, about joy and happiness. How proud we are, we had them in our lives. 
In late night hours when sleep does not come I picture my Buddy on this Bridge place thinking "What is he doing now". Is he playing with the other goldens or just laying down in the snow? It must be snow there, goldens love snow so much. Do they think about us, do they miss us? Love was there, our hearts bonded together, we are a part of them and they are a part of us. Space can not erase that. They come for a visit in our sleep, that's the time we can "see" them, smell the fur and hug them again. Throw some balls, hear that distinctive bark again we would recognize in millions. Their bark is the music for our ears, now heard only in dreams. Sometimes when I wake up for a second I feel my Buddy next to me and I go back into sleep with smile on my sleepy face. I know in the morning he would be gone. But for now these are the moments when we are together again. Like in the old, good time.


----------



## gold4me

This is a special club of privileged people. We have loved, been loved and lost but everyone is right in that if we didn't have the loss we would not have had the love. We are privileged because our lives have been honored to have sweet, lovable, kind, patient and loyal goldens. It is a dull ache and even still for me after years for some of my boys it takes my breathe away as to how much I miss them. Not a day goes by that I don't think of each and everyone of them.I just know my boys are having fun as they wait for the day when we will all be reunited.
It is hard to read the stories here and I too leave with tears but I want to let people know I CARE!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Buddy's mom forever said:


> So many beautiful tributes and stories about love and devotion, about joy and happiness. How proud we are, we had them in our lives.
> In late night hours when sleep does not come I picture my Buddy on this Bridge place thinking "What is he doing now". Is he playing with the other goldens or just laying down in the snow? It must be snow there, goldens love snow so much. Do they think about us, do they miss us? Love was there, our hearts bonded together, we are a part of them and they are a part of us. Space can not erase that. They come for a visit in our sleep, that's the time we can "see" them, smell the fur and hug them again. Throw some balls, hear that distinctive bark again we would recognize in millions. Their bark is the music for our ears, now heard only in dreams. Sometimes when I wake up for a second I feel my Buddy next to me and I go back into sleep with smile on my sleepy face. I know in the morning he would be gone. But for now these are the moments when we are together again. Like in the old, good time.


Buddy's mom, I think it might be different for some people, but for me I feel my boy is watching over us and with us in spirit. There are times I feel his presence. They'll always be with us in some form because they'll always be in our hearts.

I think they are thinking about us, missing us, and waiting until we are with them again. In the mean time, I think they are enjoying life again.

I believe they never forget us and when it's our time to go to Heaven, they'll be waiting for us. The Reunion will be so sweet and so very well worth the wait.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Last nine and half months, I have some issues. I am surviving with a huge hole in my heart and I have watery eyes especially late at night. Sometimes I see some who is not here any more. Most people even here think it is a treatable condition. My husband thinks it is time to do something, make some phone calls. I feel so selfish, I know I should do it for my family, if not for myself. But I know this is a chronic condition and am afraid the remedy will just treat symptoms, the cause can not be treated.


----------



## Ash24

I understand how you're feeling buddy's mom forever. It's only been a little over a month since I lost my Vinny but I can't stop crying. People keep telling me to get help but nothing will help the fact that he's gone. This is a pain that will always be here.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My husband meant it is time to start search for a puppy. He misses golden dog in the house, but I miss my Buddy. I am not ready yet. All I can think, the other dog wont be my Buddy.


----------



## Ash24

Ah! I already have the new puppy and you're right- they won't compare to your Buddy. Sometimes it makes me miss Vinny more. I also still have his litter mate. But there's no replacing him. A new puppy might help to distract you.


----------



## coppers-mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> My husband meant it is time to start search for a puppy. He misses golden dog in the house, but I miss my Buddy. I am not ready yet. All I can think, the other dog wont be my Buddy.


I am so sorry and do know how you feel. I lost my beloved horse on October 15, 2010, copper on Oct. 22, my favorite Aunt on Oct. 29. 6 months later a wonderful nephew and a few months later my Grandmother. 2010 - 2011 broke my heart in many ways.

I'm not telling you this to be maudlin, but to tell you that the only thing that really helped me heal was getting new loves to fill the holes when I could. I have a new silly little horse who I enjoy tremendously, my bassett mix Jack who stepped into the role of best buddy and a little mixed breed puppy and his Momma who brought him to me.

I think copper had a hand with my new pups and Cotton my horse had a huge hand in helping me find a new boy who is even more of a character than he was. Without them I believe I would find it hard to get up many days.

A new dog won't be the ssame and you most likely will resent that at first, but with time you will let your heart fill with love for your new one.


----------



## flykelley

coppers-mom said:


> I am so sorry and do know how you feel. I lost my beloved horse on October 15, 2010, copper on Oct. 22, my favorite Aunt on Oct. 29. 6 months later a wonderful nephew and a few months later my Grandmother. 2010 - 2011 broke my heart in many ways.
> 
> I'm not telling you this to be maudlin, but to tell you that the only thing that really helped me heal was getting new loves to fill the holes when I could. I have a new silly little horse who I enjoy tremendously, my bassett mix Jack who stepped into the role of best buddy and a little mixed breed puppy and his Momma who brought him to me.
> 
> I think copper had a hand with my new pups and Cotton my horse had a huge hand in helping me find a new boy who is even more of a character than he was. Without them I believe I would find it hard to get up many days.
> 
> A new dog won't be the ssame and you most likely will resent that at first, but with time you will let your heart fill with love for your new one.


I couldn't have said it any better, you can never REPLACE a heart dog, but a new one will help ease your mind. Im at the point of Im now ready to get another Golden. As most of you know I lost Katie Oct 24th 2011. I have shed a lot of tears and have had a heavy heart. I see a Golden and it brings a smile to my face. I haven't found the right one yet, I know Katie is looking down from the Rainbow bridge and is guiding me, so I get just the right one. I have had a few chance's for a new dog but it was just time yet. Im getting there and I hope and pray she will be half the Golden Katie was. Hugs and Prayers to everyone in this thread that still has a broken heart.

Mike


----------



## wbetheajr

This is a very hard section to come too, It really hits me hard cause last summer I lost my best friend of the last 14 years. He got cancer and we had to make a very hard decision. I really wish he was here now, we had some good times together and he was the most loyal friend I have ever had. I miss you Bandit.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry for your loss of Bandit. He was a sweet dog. Just those who had and lost the best friends could truly understand the feeling of missing left behind. Life goes on, but nothing is the same.


----------



## wbetheajr

We brought him home and buried him in his favorite place in our back yard, I can still sit and talk with him. I visit him everyday. Here he is with his friends about 10 years ago.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It might sound silly to some people, but I do talk to my Buddy too. Every night I told him how was my day, what good I did, what mistakes I made, how much I love him and miss him. When I am really desperate I ask for his help. And I ask him to greet all these sweet dogs who were gone to Bridge and help them out. It will be 10 months on 15th since my Buddy left me.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Buddy's mom forever said:


> My husband meant it is time to start search for a puppy. He misses golden dog in the house, but I miss my Buddy. I am not ready yet. All I can think, the other dog wont be my Buddy.


I was never "ready". Teresa (coppers-mom) said it well though.

I do not post much if at all how I feel about my losses. Tucker has been gone about 17 months now, and I miss him terribly to put it mildly. Just can't really talk about it still. 

Tucker came to me about 2 months after Deardra passed. It took a while for me to bond to him, I just wanted my Deardra back. Now that he passed and I have Fiona, I want my Tucker back. Fiona and I have bonded and I get so many compliments on her. A insane amount of compliments, really. She is a great dog, but I still long for my boy.

You should go for and get another dog. It will take a while for you to bond the way you miss Buddy, I know. But when your next dog passes someday long into the future, you will want them back as much as you do Buddy now. Dive into getting a new dog and learn to love again, I think Buddy would want that.

I remember camping in NH once and ran into 2 guys in their late 70's early 80's with my first girl. We sat around the fire and one of them told a story about each and every one of the 13 dogs he had. At the time I could not imagine losing a dog. How he went on and on showed a true love for every one of them. I understand it now. No dog replaces another but you learn to love again. Won't be long till I am the old guy talking about his pack to a first time owner.

When I got Deardra I remember my dad saying something about how much attached you get to them. I was like yea, I know. Fact is I didn't have a clue just how crushing the loss would be.


----------



## OriJames

If I may just post something here for a moment; I am not really a member of the "club" from a Golden, but I'm still hurting over three special furbabies, and when I saw this thread at the top of the forum just now, I wanted to share something that I thought might bring a small bit of comfort (when reading about the poem posts). This was something I wrote in 2008 when I lost my Pit Bull mix as a puppy: 

Rainbow Kisses.

When tomorrow starts without you, 
Another tear will fall, 
Another heart is breaking, 
Another cry will call. 

Another spirit fading, 
Another kiss left stray, 
Someone here is praying, 
Someone's passed this day, 

But if tomorrow starts without you, 
I shall wait here silently in bliss, 
Because I know one day, beyond that Bridge, 
We'll share a Rainbow kiss.

So do not weep in sorrow, 
At my saddened tears, 
I'm just thinking of the things we'll do, 
Within our Rainbow years. 

I bid you my dear friend, farewell, 
Until we meet again, 
To run and laugh, and lie in smiles, 
Beyond the colored rain.

I thought perhaps it might heal some hearts that are hurting here. Please, feel free to use it, print it, pass it around as much as you feel you wish or need to. 

((hugs))


----------



## gold4me

Oh gosh that is beautiful. gulp


----------



## wbetheajr

Loved the poem.


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

*Steve (GoldenCamper):* I COMPLETELY AGREE WITH WHAT YOU SAID HERE!! Every dog we have ever had and loved was SO SPECIAL and I miss every one of them. Life would be so empty without loving, again!!



GoldenCamper said:


> I was never "ready". Teresa (coppers-mom) said it well though.
> 
> I do not post much if at all how I feel about my losses. Tucker has been gone about 17 months now, and I miss him terribly to put it mildly. Just can't really talk about it still.
> 
> Tucker came to me about 2 months after Deardra passed. It took a while for me to bond to him, I just wanted my Deardra back. Now that he passed and I have Fiona, I want my Tucker back. Fiona and I have bonded and I get so many compliments on her. A insane amount of compliments, really. She is a great dog, but I still long for my boy.
> 
> You should go for and get another dog. It will take a while for you to bond the way you miss Buddy, I know. But when your next dog passes someday long into the future, you will want them back as much as you do Buddy now. Dive into getting a new dog and learn to love again, I think Buddy would want that.
> 
> I remember camping in NH once and ran into 2 guys in their late 70's early 80's with my first girl. We sat around the fire and one of them told a story about each and every one of the 13 dogs he had. At the time I could not imagine losing a dog. How he went on and on showed a true love for every one of them. I understand it now. No dog replaces another but you learn to love again. Won't be long till I am the old guy talking about his pack to a first time owner.
> 
> When I got Deardra I remember my dad saying something about how much attached you get to them. I was like yea, I know. Fact is I didn't have a clue just how crushing the loss would be.


*
ORI:* What a beautiful poem-thank you so much for posting it!!


----------



## PrincessDi

GoldenCamper said:


> I was never "ready". Teresa (coppers-mom) said it well though.
> 
> You should go for and get another dog. It will take a while for you to bond the way you miss Buddy, I know. But when your next dog passes someday long into the future, you will want them back as much as you do Buddy now. Dive into getting a new dog and learn to love again, I think Buddy would want that.


When you're ready to adopt again, I know Buddy would be happy. He opened your heart to his love and would want you to share it with another fortunate kid. I'm so sorry for your heartache!


----------



## maggie1951

Well that made me cry.

I was so thankful of this site when i lost my Sadie i don't think i would have got through it without the wonderful caring people on this site.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Ori said:


> Rainbow Kisses.
> 
> When tomorrow starts without you,
> Another tear will fall,
> Another heart is breaking,
> Another cry will call.
> 
> Another spirit fading,
> Another kiss left stray,
> Someone here is praying,
> Someone's passed this day,
> 
> But if tomorrow starts without you,
> I shall wait here silently in bliss,
> Because I know one day, beyond that Bridge,
> We'll share a Rainbow kiss.
> 
> So do not weep in sorrow,
> At my saddened tears,
> I'm just thinking of the things we'll do,
> Within our Rainbow years.
> 
> I bid you my dear friend, farewell,
> Until we meet again,
> To run and laugh, and lie in smiles,
> Beyond the colored rain.


 
Thank you Ori for sharing your poem, it is beautiful. It has everything in it: love, tears, sadness, heavy heart. And the most important it talks about hope. That one day we will pick up from where we had to split for moment and from there stay together for eternity.


----------



## maggsd

*Fluke & Harry - My gorgeous boys*

My beautiful, faithful boys who were litter brothers and who died within 2 days of each other, Fluke died 16/03/2012 and his brother Harry who died 18/03/2012. I don't know how to live without my wonderful companions, they gave everything to me, as I did them. I hope & pray they have met up with their sister Simba who died 28/11/2008, and are all now running free in the glorious meadows of Rainbow Bridge until we can all be together again xxx 


This is Fluke & Harry's mum (and my little girl Simba), I'd like to say thanks to Buddy's mum & Princess Di for ur kind words.
As I've already said, I'm really struggling with my grief and all its aspects. I've been staying with my sister since their passing which is only a couple of days ago, and Im scared to go home. I will now be completely alone, and dont think I can go there. How do you cope ? Everywhere I'll look both inside and outside will be memories. I still had them both this time last week, how could they both av gone. I don't even really know why Fluke died, and I'm searching for answers. But for his brother to go a day later without any reason is unbelievable.
Although my family are kind, no-one really understands, please can you help me.


----------



## flykelley

maggsd said:


> My beautiful, faithful boys who were litter brothers and who died within 2 days of each other, Fluke died 16/03/2012 and his brother Harry who died 18/03/2012. I don't know how to live without my wonderful companions, they gave everything to me, as I did them. I hope & pray they have met up with their sister Simba who died 28/11/2008, and are all now running free in the glorious meadows of Rainbow Bridge until we can all be together again xxx
> 
> 
> This is Fluke & Harry's mum (and my little girl Simba), I'd like to say thanks to Buddy's mum & Princess Di for ur kind words.
> As I've already said, I'm really struggling with my grief and all its aspects. I've been staying with my sister since their passing which is only a couple of days ago, and Im scared to go home. I will now be completely alone, and dont think I can go there. How do you cope ? Everywhere I'll look both inside and outside will be memories. I still had them both this time last week, how could they both av gone. I don't even really know why Fluke died, and I'm searching for answers. But for his brother to go a day later without any reason is unbelievable.
> Although my family are kind, no-one really understands, please can you help me.


Hi Maggsd
Prayer from the USA durning this real tough time for you. There are no magic words that will stop thew pain you are feeling. Our Goldens are a family member and when you lose one, let alone two that close together it is very painful. As far as going home and not being able to stand it with the house being so quiet and around every cover is a memory that is one of the hardest parts. I wish I could ease your pain but all I can offer is our prayers and thoughts. Try to remember the good time and open your heart to love another Golden as soon as you can. You will know in your heart when you are ready for another Heart Dog. I lost my heart dog Oct 24 2011 and yes it still hurts and still brings tears to me eye's. I miss Katie every single day but I have just started looking for another Golden. Just don't let this pain keep your heart closed to all the love a Golden has to offer. Its very hard a lot of days just to read this thread it brings back so many sad memories and makes me cry.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

maggsd said:


> My beautiful, faithful boys who were litter brothers and who died within 2 days of each other, Fluke died 16/03/2012 and his brother Harry who died 18/03/2012. I don't know how to live without my wonderful companions, they gave everything to me, as I did them. I hope & pray they have met up with their sister Simba who died 28/11/2008, and are all now running free in the glorious meadows of Rainbow Bridge until we can all be together again xxx
> 
> 
> This is Fluke & Harry's mum (and my little girl Simba), I'd like to say thanks to Buddy's mum & Princess Di for ur kind words.
> As I've already said, I'm really struggling with my grief and all its aspects. I've been staying with my sister since their passing which is only a couple of days ago, and Im scared to go home. I will now be completely alone, and dont think I can go there. How do you cope ? Everywhere I'll look both inside and outside will be memories. I still had them both this time last week, how could they both av gone. I don't even really know why Fluke died, and I'm searching for answers. But for his brother to go a day later without any reason is unbelievable.
> Although my family are kind, no-one really understands, please can you help me.


Dear maggsd,
I am truly sorry for the loss of your beautiful boys. It is a horrible to lose them within 2 days. I had and still have a hard time losing my Buddy, doubling the pain and sorrow is far beyond imaginable. I cant stop thinking about you last two days.
Unfortunately there is no easy way out, time has to run its course. There are a lots of us here who truly understand your feelings as we feel the same about loss of our beautiful golden friends. You are in my thoughts and prayers and if there is any way I can help I am here for you. It feels good to be among those who do understand. Here, you can talk about them as much as you feel to. Let your emotions come out, do not be afraid to cry, it helps. My prayers are with you to help easy your pain.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet boys.


----------



## HolDaisy

maggsd said:


> My beautiful, faithful boys who were litter brothers and who died within 2 days of each other, Fluke died 16/03/2012 and his brother Harry who died 18/03/2012. I don't know how to live without my wonderful companions, they gave everything to me, as I did them. I hope & pray they have met up with their sister Simba who died 28/11/2008, and are all now running free in the glorious meadows of Rainbow Bridge until we can all be together again xxx
> 
> 
> This is Fluke & Harry's mum (and my little girl Simba), I'd like to say thanks to Buddy's mum & Princess Di for ur kind words.
> As I've already said, I'm really struggling with my grief and all its aspects. I've been staying with my sister since their passing which is only a couple of days ago, and Im scared to go home. I will now be completely alone, and dont think I can go there. How do you cope ? Everywhere I'll look both inside and outside will be memories. I still had them both this time last week, how could they both av gone. I don't even really know why Fluke died, and I'm searching for answers. But for his brother to go a day later without any reason is unbelievable.
> Although my family are kind, no-one really understands, please can you help me.


Maggsd - I am so sorry that you have lost your two beautiful boys Fluke and Harry. You must be completely heartbroken, and to not have any answers as to why it happened must be finding it so very difficult. We lost our golden Daisy aged 3 10 weeks ago now so understand how empty you must be feeling. You have definitely come to the right place for some support. When we lost Daisy I posted her story (new member devastated in rainbow bridge section) and the support and kindness we had was overwhelming. Everyone here understands, and their messages really have helped us so much. It's going to take a long, long time for you to start to feel better, but in time you will. Your boys going within days of each other shows that they needed to be together, and they will be. I'm sure they've found their sister Simba, and my Daisy will be showing them the way up there and looking after them aswell. Take care


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so very, very sorry. I can't imagine losing two that close. When I lost Buck May 15, 2007 and then KayCee May 25, 2008, I was so crushed. I thouht that was unreal. Buck was past 12, KayCee not 9 yet. But at least I did still hae Honey.

I hae never been able to be long without a dog to love and as soon as you feel it right, get another. Some can doit a once (I always did) some have to wait months, some even years. Have a friedn that lost her lab 3 years ago and she still can't face another dog in her life. 
but getting another dog is not loving the losts ones any less, not "putting them out of mind", not dishonoring them. In face, it is right the opposite. Tehy brought you so much love and joy , were as much a part of your life as the air you breath. They showed you love and when you get another dog you are saying to them "he/she does not replace you. No dog can do that. But you showed me my life is not complete with a dog's love. " And they live in your heart, loved as much as always, forever.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

I'm so very sorry over the loss of your beloved Fluke and Harry. To lose them both so close is heartbreaking to say the least. It is indeed hard to be in a house without our loving companions. I still have not put all of our Buddy's toys and things away completely. What truly did help me was this forum. No one judges your grief, the need to talk about them, and connect with others that are going through this too. We will all listen and know exactly how you feel. Cry all you need to, talk about Fluke and Harry; and know they are safe at the Bridge with all of our fur babies. Wishing you comfort and strength. Hugs!


----------



## maggie1951

I am so sorry for your loss of fluke and Harry it must be so very hard for you i lost 2 dogs within 6 months of each other so i do know how you are feeling my heart goes out to you.

This forum is a great place to say how you feel we all understand how you feel i would not have got through it without this forum when i lost my Sadie & Meg.

RIP sweet boys and play hard at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Mausann

That is a beautiful poem, it says it all. Thanks again.


----------



## mylissyk

Maggsd, I can only imagine how you must want to scream at the unfairness and loss. Please feel free to come here and do just that, we do understand your pain is very real. I am so very, very sorry for the loss of both your boys so suddenly.


----------



## maggsd

Thanks to all who have offered their prayers and kind thoughts.
I'm still pretty much a mess, I just keep breaking down all the time. Last night was the first time I was even been able to sit in the lounge at my sister's house (where I'm still staying). I don't know how, although my family are sad, they can still carry on. I'm not a nice person because as they do, either laughing at something or just talking, I feel they are being cold "how could they possibly just go on with life, don't they realise Fluke & Harry have passed. Fluke has only been gone a week yesterday and for Harry It's not even a week !!!!!!!!
My daughter took me to my doctors yesterday, she said she was worried as I have said there's no point in even getting up in the morning (I've been off work now for 3 months with various illnesses, it was 'my boys' who gave me a reason to exist, to begin healing) now they're gone I don't even know what to do. The doctor gave me prescription for medication, saying I was having an extreme grief reaction to my bereavement. What do they expect, the 'boys' were my whole life.
I respect some people can think about bringing another dog into their lives, but I don't think I'll ever get to that point. The Posts and Poems are beautiful, and many say what's in my broken heart. Like not going through our daily rituals, of 'good morning boys, let's go for a wee (sorry if that's a bit to explicit) , let's have our morning walk, then breakfast of course ! 
My beautiful boys gave me so much, I'm still reeling from the fact that both my boys were in hospital in beds side by side. Fluke died in hospital in the early hours and I wasn't there to comfort him and say good-bye, talk to him tell him how much I loved him, and thank him for giving of himself so freely, but Harry was beside him. Did this distress Harry so much that he deteriorated as he passed 2 days later, though I was with him, as was my daughter, sister and her family. We all gave him lots of cuddles and sat with him for his last few hours. When the time came my daughter said a lovely prayer and said it was ok for Harry to join his brother & sister, and to tell them how much they were all loved.
I hope & pray that I'll see them again when It's my time, what a wonderful thought.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggsd*

MAGGSD

It is so LONELY WHEN we lose one of our beloved dogs, even when we still have another. Some people push themselves to "carry on," because I think they are afraid not to. I know right now you can't see yourself ever getting to the point that you want to open your heart to another dog, but I know you will get there.
Since you said they boys gave you a reason to get up every morning, I really think it would help you. Please keep coming here and we will all try to help.
It sounds like Harry could have died from a cancer very common to Goldens called hemagiosarcoma.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

maggsd said:


> Thanks to all who have offered their prayers and kind thoughts.
> I'm still pretty much a mess, I just keep breaking down all the time. Last night was the first time I was even been able to sit in the lounge at my sister's house (where I'm still staying). I don't know how, although my family are sad, they can still carry on. I'm not a nice person because as they do, either laughing at something or just talking, I feel they are being cold "how could they possibly just go on with life, don't they realise Fluke & Harry have passed. Fluke has only been gone a week yesterday and for Harry It's not even a week !!!!!!!!
> My daughter took me to my doctors yesterday, she said she was worried as I have said there's no point in even getting up in the morning (I've been off work now for 3 months with various illnesses, it was 'my boys' who gave me a reason to exist, to begin healing) now they're gone I don't even know what to do. The doctor gave me prescription for medication, saying I was having an extreme grief reaction to my bereavement. What do they expect, the 'boys' were my whole life.
> I respect some people can think about bringing another dog into their lives, but I don't think I'll ever get to that point. The Posts and Poems are beautiful, and many say what's in my broken heart. Like not going through our daily rituals, of 'good morning boys, let's go for a wee (sorry if that's a bit to explicit) , let's have our morning walk, then breakfast of course !
> My beautiful boys gave me so much, I'm still reeling from the fact that both my boys were in hospital in beds side by side. Fluke died in hospital in the early hours and I wasn't there to comfort him and say good-bye, talk to him tell him how much I loved him, and thank him for giving of himself so freely, but Harry was beside him. Did this distress Harry so much that he deteriorated as he passed 2 days later, though I was with him, as was my daughter, sister and her family. We all gave him lots of cuddles and sat with him for his last few hours. When the time came my daughter said a lovely prayer and said it was ok for Harry to join his brother & sister, and to tell them how much they were all loved.
> I hope & pray that I'll see them again when It's my time, what a wonderful thought.


I am very sorry for your loss. I know and truly understand how huge it is. It was my surprise too, how can world carry on and my mind and heart just stopped only breathing went on. Grieving takes time, stay with us here, we will help you as much as we can. We will listen to your story, we understand. We will cry with you too. And I want you to know that your boys are watching over you. They are never far, cant see them, but they are with you like they never left. They know how much you love them.

Hugs to you in these difficult times.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Maggsd
I have to share this story with you. I have a friend won was going through a divorce, he wife left him and took both dogs. Long story short he didn't have a reason to wake up every morning. He felt there was no reason to to live. Being he was a friend and he talked about missing the dogs so much and he wanted to buy his own dogs but didn't have enough money. He picked out a dog at the local humane society but couldn't afford to buy the dog. I lent him the money to buy the dog and it may have saved his life to be honest with you, it gave him a reason to get up every morning. Something to think about.


Mike


----------



## GoldenCamper

Maggsd, I was much like you when my first dog passed away. I stayed at a friends house for 3 days before I could go back. I was horribly devastated. 

A boy was looking for a home almost 2 months later and I adopted him. He was nothing like my girl at all. That was probably a good thing. I am single and live alone. I cannot be without a dog in my life. That boy helped fill the hole in my heart and I loved him just as much as my first.

He passed about 1yr and 5 months ago, I was devastated again. Just 2 weeks later I found a girl. I wanted a boy but hey. She is a fantastic gal and reminds me of my first in several ways, but she will never be like her.

I will miss both my dogs until I die. I still have some hard times missing my boy. I still just want him back.

Fiona has helped me so much as Tucker did when Deardra passed. I have a friend again. Places to go and things to do with her. I know how hard it is losing a friend and how people in life just did not understand. Hugs to you.

I take comfort in knowing a pack of Goldens will await me.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggsd*

Maggsd

Keep coming here-we will all help you as much as we can.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

There was the thread recently about what gender was your "heart dog" and somebody asked _What is meant when you say "heart dog"?._

That is the one who knows your heart and your soul better than anyone else, better than your parents, your children, your partner, your human friends. The one who knows all your secrets you have never said loud. The one who wags the tail and voice happy cry to see you back after 5 minutes you were gone. The one whose loss you mourn for months, even when you remember funny stories you cry through your laughter at those memories. The one who stole your heart and kept forever.


----------



## gold4me

Buddy's mom forever said:


> There was the thread recently about what gender was your "heart dog" and somebody asked _What is meant when you say "heart dog"?._
> 
> That is the one who knows your heart and your soul better than anyone else, better than your parents, your children, your partner, your human friends. The one who knows all your secrets you have never said loud. The one who wags the tail and voice happy cry to see you back after 5 minutes you were gone. The one whose loss you mourn for months, even when you remember funny stories you cry through your laughter at those memories. The one who stole your heart and kept forever.


This is a perfect definition of heart dog.


----------



## Debles

GoldenCamper said:


> Maggsd, I was much like you when my first dog passed away. I stayed at a friends house for 3 days before I could go back. I was horribly devastated.
> 
> A boy was looking for a home almost 2 months later and I adopted him. He was nothing like my girl at all. That was probably a good thing. I am single and live alone. I cannot be without a dog in my life. That boy helped fill the hole in my heart and I loved him just as much as my first.
> 
> He passed about 1yr and 5 months ago, I was devastated again. Just 2 weeks later I found a girl. I wanted a boy but hey. She is a fantastic gal and reminds me of my first in several ways, but she will never be like her.
> 
> I will miss both my dogs until I die. I still have some hard times missing my boy. I still just want him back.
> 
> Fiona has helped me so much as Tucker did when Deardra passed. I have a friend again. Places to go and things to do with her. I know how hard it is losing a friend and how people in life just did not understand. Hugs to you.
> 
> I take comfort in knowing a pack of Goldens will await me.


Steve, I relate so much to what you have said. I cannot live without a golden in my life. There will come a day when I will because I don't want my dog to outlive me. That would be worse than the pain I have gone through losing Selka. Selka wouldn't have done well without me. He was so devoted. I miss him every minute. But I know he wants me to be happy and have a golden in my life. He knows that Gunnie and Sasha deserve that.

Maggsd,

Don't feel bad for being on meds. I had to go on an antidepressant a couple months after Selka died when I realized I was too depressed and grief stricken. A year and a half later, I am enjoying life but I will always miss him till I am with him(and my other goldens, parents and my daughter) again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*I miss my little helper*

Every Sunday we had this small ritual watering houseplants. My Buddy would be next to me sniffing every plant and trying to steal dry leaves I cut. I called him "my little helper". I've just watered my plants, there are still some of his hair on the top of the soil but "my little helper" was gone 47 Sundays ago.


----------



## maggsd

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Every Sunday we had this small ritual watering houseplants. My Buddy would be next to me sniffing every plant and trying to steal dry leaves I cut. I called him "my little helper". I've just watered my plants, there are still some of his hair on the top of the soil but "my little helper" was gone 47 Sundays ago.


I understand your sadness, it's been just 3 Sundays today since Harry joined Fluke, I'm still bursting out crying and aching for both my boys x how can a life change so drastically in such a short period ? I am managing at my other sister's this wkend, but av had many crying episodes, and family say they are worried as I look aweful. I can't help it, I just get overwhelmed and imagine seeing them in the places they would sit or play. I'm trying not to keep saying why? but It's really hard. I just want one more cuddle, but know I'm not going to get it.
On another note, I don't know if Ive said before, but my other sister where I was staying, have Harry's son, he's 10 and his name is Robbie - and they have a 1 year old cocker, well about 10 days ago they started being unwell also, coughing or gagging, on taking them to vets, they found out both dogs now have either canine parainfluenza or a type of kennel cough. We have all found this very strange, as the day b4 Fluke died, he had started coughing/gagging with no production of vomit. It looked like Robbie was getting better, but the last 2 days he started shaking as well, and being fussy about food ? Not like him at all. I'm now wondering if my Fluke and Harry contracted this as in its worse state it can cause fatal pneumonia very fast, and internal bleeding ? Perhaps this could be one reason ? However I may also be completely wrong. I wonder if anyone had any thoughts on this?


----------



## Karen519

*Maggsd*

Maggsd

My heart goes out to you. You are in my prayers.
As far as Robbie and your sister's Cocker, have they had the bordatella vaccine against kennel cough before from the vet.
Your sister should take both dogs to the vet immediately, to rule out any kennel cough, influenza,etc. When you told me that Fluke and Harry died so close together, I always thought that perhaps they both contracted the same disease, or ate something tainted. Now that you mention Robbie and the cocker, it bears checking out.
Let us know what the vet says.
Coughing can also be something much more serious.


----------



## maggsd

Karen519 said:


> Maggsd
> 
> My heart goes out to you. You are in my prayers.
> As far as Robbie and your sister's Cocker, have they had the bordatella vaccine against kennel cough before from the vet.
> Your sister should take both dogs to the vet immediately, to rule out any kennel cough, influenza,etc. When you told me that Fluke and Harry died so close together, I always thought that perhaps they both contracted the same disease, or ate something tainted. Now that you mention Robbie and the cocker, it bears checking out.
> Let us know what the vet says.
> Coughing can also be something much more serious.


Thanks once again Karen, I'm going to post my last post on the other thread, then I'll be able to combine the two thread, coz I don't know how to do otherwise.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Prayers to God*

Every morning before I log on GRF I pray, God please do not add any new member to this club. I know I am not selfish when I say a fewer members it’s better. Coming very close to the first year anniversary (May 15th) and still going thru a lots of crying sessions I realized I will stay a member of this club for long time to come. 
I know the life has to run its course and we are never ready, so God please take them back home when they are too old, take them in their sleep and let them wake up young and healthy again. I pray God to send us their messages and help us recognize these signs, they might bring back happy memories and help us heal faster. As we are all connected thru the love of God, every golden loss touches my heart and leave a little scar at the time. Yesterday it was Emmy, Sienna, today it is Houdini. 

If you read this post please give your love ones one extra hug for Buddy’s mom forever in memory of my Buddy. God bless you all.


----------



## gold4me

I know what you mean about hoping the members of this club stay few. I find that keeping busy helps but there are so many reminders, wonderful reminders and memories. I know that there will come a time when these reminders and memories will not hurt so much but now my tears are right there ready to happen. It seems like every time I lose one of my precious goldens that not only do I mourn for the loss of the one that has just gone to the Bridge but I also again mourn for my other angels all over again. I do know without a doubt that I am a better person for having them all in my life.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

I will give Tucker and Tonka an extra hug from Buddy's Mom.
My Smooch and Snobear are taking good care of your Buddy and will also care for Sienna and Houdini.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Buddy's mom, I too am so sad when I read of another Golden's passing. It brings all the hurt and pain right back, doesn't it? My husband said to me the other day when we were talking about Buddy; "Don't you think he had the right to finally rest?" I knew what he meant as soon as he said it. Buddy had a difficult couple of years, with various ailments, some minor, and some very serious. They all took a toll. And yes, he did deserve to finally rest, and rest peacefully in God's arms. I am glad he is no longer in pain and struggling. I know in my heart I will see him again. It's been a difficult couple of months with family members also struggling with serious health issues, so I am realizing, with some sadness, that we will not be able to add a new Golden for quite awhile. Your Buddy's passing is May 15th, which is also my husband's birthday. We will most certainly remember and say a prayer for your Buddy on that day. My Buddy would have been 13 yrs old on May 22nd, and it will his 6 month passing on the 26th. And so it goes....life goes on but it's not always easy, is it?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Buddysmyheart said:


> My husband said to me the other day when we were talking about Buddy; "Don't you think he had the right to finally rest?" I knew what he meant as soon as he said it.


I read so many books in last couple months searching for the answers. In one book it said, when you think the time is right and you can let it go, you should have that final goodbye talk with loved ones to tell them how much you love them and you are at peace with their leaving. I cant do that, I am not ready for that. I cant say that final goodbye. I love him, I miss him so much.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

I guess I really never said "goodbye" to my Buddy either. I think in my heart I always felt it to be "till we meet again". I hope we can find peace someday too, like our Buddy's.


----------



## PrincessDi

Buddy's Mom Forever-Definitely giving my Max a big hug and kiss for you. I know it's been so difficult for you. Holding you in my thoughts and prayers for healing and the strength to get through this HARD upcoming bridge day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

This was my Buddy’s song, now words touch me more than ever. It was on the radio this morning.

*Lucky by Jason Mraz*
Do you hear me,
I'm talking to you
Across the water across the deep blue ocean
Under the open sky, oh my, baby I'm trying

Boy I hear you in my dreams
I feel your whisper across the sea
I keep you with me in my heart
You make it easier when life gets hard​ 
I'm lucky I'm in love with my best friend
Lucky to have been where I have been
Lucky to be coming home again
Ooohh ooooh oooh oooh ooh ooh ooh ooh​ 
They don't know how long it takes
Waiting for a love like this
Every time we say goodbye
I wish we had one more kiss
I'll wait for you I promise you, I will​ 
I'm lucky I'm in love with my best friend
Lucky to have been where I have been
Lucky to be coming home again
Lucky we're in love every way
Lucky to have stayed where we have stayed
Lucky to be coming home someday​ 
And so I'm sailing through the sea
To an island where we'll meet
You'll hear the music fill the air
I'll put a flower in your hair
Though the breezes through trees
Move so pretty you're all I see
As the world keeps spinning round
You hold me right here right now​ 

*To live in the hearts of those we love is never to die. *


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's song 'Lucky' really does have beautiful lyrics. We are all lucky to have had our special heart dogs in our lives, just wish they could be with us for longer. Buddy was a lucky boy to have you as his Mom too, and a wonderful life with your family.

Hope you're doing okay, I know Buddy's difficult bridge day is coming up


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Buddy I love you and miss so much. 
You will always be my Buddy and I am your mom forever.


----------



## HolDaisy

What a lovely photo of your Buddy, he looks so content there and those big beautiful paws are too cute  hope that you manage to get though today okay


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Buddy's mom, Thinking of you today and hoping you have only wonderful, loving memories. I know this is so hard....I'm right there with you. I love your Buddy's picture you posted, SO sweet! We will remember Buddy and your family in our prayers today. Hugs


----------



## coppers-mom

That picture of buddy is adorable.
I know how your heart hurts and pray for you to find peace.


----------



## gold4me

I am thinking about you today. I know it is a tough day! That picture of Buddy is wonderful. I have one of Gambler that is similar.


----------



## Mausann

I was on this site on May 15th because I wanted to tell you I am thinking of you and have treasured everything you said in your posts. You have helped me tremendously and I hope I have been a little help to you The picture of you & Buddy is just wonderful. He was a beautiful GOLDEN. I do not see my post on here from May 15th, so I thought I would let you know you were in my thoughts that day. I sure hope it went okey. I know Buddy sent you those flowers. Take care of yourself!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

I just love that picture of Buddy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I was just entering the grocery store this morning, and guess what song they were playing. My Buddy was with me.

Jason Marz (featuring Colbie Caillat) - Lucky MV - YouTube


----------



## Claire's Friend

He was and always will be.....


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I was just entering the grocery store this morning, and guess what song they were playing. My Buddy was with me.
> 
> Jason Marz (featuring Colbie Caillat) - Lucky MV - YouTube


Another message from Buddy I would say. You said in a earlier post that when you got Buddy you wanted no part of a dog. You then fell in love with Buddy and he never left your side. Don't you think that you could fall in love with another Golden all over. You can never replace Buddy, he will always be dear to your heart but that doesn't mean you should give up trying to love another Golden. They have way too much to give to just give up on love.

MIke


----------



## patrice

While I could post this as open, I post this just for you Buddy's mom forever. I follow up on that last post. I know that you know my heart for my Buddy. I never expected to love so deeply, but I did. I loved that dog and he led me to keep loving.........He prepared my heart to always love. Now, having Lucky, I can't imagine having lost Buddy and never loving a dog again. Lucky has begun to fill those places that I thought were beyond repair. No, Lucky cannot take the place of Buddy, but he has helped heal those wounds of loss. My broken heart (very broken heart) is starting to heal, and Buddy's mom foerver, healing is a wonderful thing, because it helps me to love everything more, and that is good. Buddy started it....Lucky keeps it growing. I don't want you to miss out on what could be...Take a chance, love another golden, you will see--Here is my Lucky


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you Patrice, you Lucky is beautiful. I am glad he helps heal your heart. I realize nothing can take my Buddy away from me. It might be the right time to look around for new little one who needs to be loved and gives love back. 
Hugs to you and Lucky.


----------



## flykelley

patrice said:


> While I could post this as open, I post this just for you Buddy's mom forever. I follow up on that last post. I know that you know my heart for my Buddy. I never expected to love so deeply, but I did. I loved that dog and he led me to keep loving.........He prepared my heart to always love. Now, having Lucky, I can't imagine having lost Buddy and never loving a dog again. Lucky has begun to fill those places that I thought were beyond repair. No, Lucky cannot take the place of Buddy, but he has helped heal those wounds of loss. My broken heart (very broken heart) is starting to heal, and Buddy's mom foerver, healing is a wonderful thing, because it helps me to love everything more, and that is good. Buddy started it....Lucky keeps it growing. I don't want you to miss out on what could be...Take a chance, love another golden, you will see--Here is my Lucky


Patrice, first off I need to tell you that Lucky is a beautiful Golden and you are Lucky to have him! A new Golden after losing a heart dog sure helps heal that broken heart. Enjoy Lucky.

Mike


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's mom forever*

Buddy's Mom Forever

I will testify as Patrice & FlyKelley said, another dog to care for and love helps heal the heart-they all have their own place in our hearts! Opening our hearts to another is the only way Ken and I ever survived Gizmo, Munchkin, Smooch and Snobear's passing.


----------



## HolDaisy

Patrice, Lucky is so gorgeous and glad that he is helping to heal your heart. 

Buddy'sMom - Buddy would definitely want his Mom to be happy again and to give another golden a lovely life like he had.When you and your family are ready Buddy will help you find another golden to love.


----------



## maggsd

Buddy's mom, it makes me smile to think that you feel time is right to bring another bundle of joy into your life. I'm sure Buddy will give u a sign when the right one comes along.
Again, I'm so happy for you.

p.s. Patrice, Lucky is beautiful, wishing you lots of happy golden moments x


----------



## Karen519

*Maggsd*



maggsd said:


> Buddy's mom, it makes me smile to think that you feel time is right to bring another bundle of joy into your life. I'm sure Buddy will give u a sign when the right one comes along.
> Again, I'm so happy for you.
> 
> p.s. Patrice, Lucky is beautiful, wishing you lots of happy golden moments x


Maggsd: Love what you said to Buddy's Mom! That time will come for you, too!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is so sad to be a member of the club that you don’t want to see the membership growing. You have your heart breaking for every new member and instead of welcome, you say “I am so, so sorry”. You become a member not by choice and you do not leave by choice either, your heart tells you when is the time. New members, it is ok to mourn your loss as long as it takes. You lost your family member, your shadow, someone close to your heart. You can go and get new one to love and be loved, but your heart still can ache for those who are gone. There are so many of us on this forum who truly understand how you feel. Non members, you will know who we are when you meet us on a walk with your golden, we will stop you to hug your gold with tears falling. Then you will remember the Club. Enjoy your gold and I wish you never ever join to this club.


----------



## Pammie

My guy Bailey has been gone almost 1 1/2 years. Yesterday I made the mistake of coming into the Rainbow Bridge section and re-reading what I wrote about him shortly after he left me. And then I continued reading what others had written about their dog, pouring out _their _heart break. Well, I fell apart. It has been quite a while since I have cried about Bailey even though I think about him every day. 
I think part of my sorrow was fueled by youngster GR Bryley. He has really been a difficult guy, so much less submissive, more mischievous, sassier and just less amiable. I long for the easiness of Bailey.
Bryley does bring me joy and I am happy to have him and I _do_ have faith he will be the dog I need him to be someday.


----------



## gold4me

It is hard coming here to read what others have said, to hear the pain in each thread but what if we didn't have a place to go to be with people who truly understand. My heart aches for everyone. Some days my missing Emmy is so awful I can't read here and other days it helps to read. I do know one thing even if someone would have said to me that when Emmy was 10 1/2 we would lose her to hemangiosarcoma I STILL would have brought her into our family because the wonderful happy years we had with her are permanently in my heart and my mind and my memories. I would NEVER give that up. I love you Emmy!!!


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Pammie said:


> My guy Bailey has been gone almost 1 1/2 years. Yesterday I made the mistake of coming into the Rainbow Bridge section and re-reading what I wrote about him shortly after he left me. And then I continued reading what others had written about their dog, pouring out _their _heart break. Well, I fell apart. It has been quite a while since I have cried about Bailey even though I think about him every day.
> I think part of my sorrow was fueled by youngster GR Bryley. He has really been a difficult guy, so much less submissive, more mischievous, sassier and just less amiable. I long for the easiness of Bailey.
> Bryley does bring me joy and I am happy to have him and I _do_ have faith he will be the dog I need him to be someday.


Honey was so submissive and amiable. Which is one of many reasons i'm not ready to jump back in. I'm so concerned a new dog would pale in comparison. My wife and son are sort of chomping at the bit though.


----------



## Flickbix

I had a rough night, thought I'd share some really hurt feelings. I went over the whole process of putting down my precious Dozer again, just 9 months old. The hip dysplasia had made a simple run and small jump into a puddle, a last for my pup. I still think that he would of walked again, but he didn't want to move, and even before the accident, all he did was pant and paw at us to let us know he wasn't feeling good. I remember he looked straight at me while my husband held him when the vet administered the serum. He looked so scared, but also like he understood. I told him I loved him. Eventually, while lying in bed last night, I took to tears and actually woke my husband from his sleep. I felt so bad and sat on our porch for about an hour, in the middle of the night. I just kept thinking I made a terrible mistake. I know that hip dysplasia is a genetic thing, and he was found on the side of a rode, abandoned with other puppies. We took him in and gave him a home, almost dying due to dehydration on his way home. We had water, but he really didn't want to drink. Had round worm, thank god that was it, and had several trips to a vet, never really a happy time at the vets. I kept hoping that this was the right thing last night, when I saw a plane go by in the nights sky.

Dozer loved to chase them whenever he saw them, since we are living in a military base that is all about air assault, they come by pretty often. Is that the sign? He can chase them at any time now? Without the pain? I hope so. It was the only thing that gave me some comfort to drift to a fitful sleep, all on the eve of my husband's birthday.

I've rambled on to much, but thanks for giving me a place to express my feelings.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Flickbix said:


> I had a rough night, thought I'd share some really hurt feelings. I went over the whole process of putting down my precious Dozer again, just 9 months old. The hip dysplasia had made a simple run and small jump into a puddle, a last for my pup. I still think that he would of walked again, but he didn't want to move, and even before the accident, all he did was pant and paw at us to let us know he wasn't feeling good. I remember he looked straight at me while my husband held him when the vet administered the serum. He looked so scared, but also like he understood. I told him I loved him. Eventually, while lying in bed last night, I took to tears and actually woke my husband from his sleep. I felt so bad and sat on our porch for about an hour, in the middle of the night. I just kept thinking I made a terrible mistake. I know that hip dysplasia is a genetic thing, and he was found on the side of a rode, abandoned with other puppies. We took him in and gave him a home, almost dying due to dehydration on his way home. We had water, but he really didn't want to drink. Had round worm, thank god that was it, and had several trips to a vet, never really a happy time at the vets. I kept hoping that this was the right thing last night, when I saw a plane go by in the nights sky.
> 
> Dozer loved to chase them whenever he saw them, since we are living in a military base that is all about air assault, they come by pretty often. Is that the sign? He can chase them at any time now? Without the pain? I hope so. It was the only thing that gave me some comfort to drift to a fitful sleep, all on the eve of my husband's birthday.
> 
> I've rambled on to much, but thanks for giving me a place to express my feelings.


 


Flickbix, I'm sorry you're feeling so much pain, it's never easy saying goodbye to a dog that you love. When they are in pain and suffering, letting them go is the ultimate gift of love although it's unbearable being without them. I truly believe once they cross the Rainbow Bridge, they are whole again and no longer in pain or suffering. They are enjoying life and running freely. 

Dozer had a rough start in life, but with your love and care he had a wonderful life with you and your family. He knew he was loved.

Dozer sent you a sign that is referred to as a God Wink. He was letting you know that he was thinking of you and he's chasing airplanes like he's done so many times before. He wanted you to know that's he's doing OK and he's waiting for you until the day comes you are together again.

My thoughts are with you, give yourself time to grieve and your heart to heal.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Flickbix said:


> ...I kept hoping that this was the right thing last night, when I saw a plane go by in the nights sky.
> 
> Dozer loved to chase them whenever he saw them, since we are living in a military base that is all about air assault, they come by pretty often. Is that the sign? He can chase them at any time now? Without the pain? I hope so. It was the only thing that gave me some comfort to drift to a fitful sleep, all on the eve of my husband's birthday.
> 
> I've rambled on to much, but thanks for giving me a place to express my feelings.


Feel free to pour out your feelings every time you want to, we can always cry together. We did what we had to do, I wish we did not have to. I would give up everything for my Buddy but life had different plans for us. I hope they are pain free and happy again. I hope we will meet them again once when our journey is over. I hope they know how much we love them and miss them. We have to hope and believe. It is to believe in what you cant see. You have to believe what you feel.

A plane in the night sky was beautiful sign from your little boy. You can read about signs in this thread. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/88371-signs.html


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Sometimes you just have to let them go & there isn't any rhyme or reason to it. I believe in the bridge...that wonderful place where all of our babies are running free & playing hard & waiting for us.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

So many beautiful dogs left these days. My heart is broken for their families knowing how hard is to come back into the empty house, dishes left with water and food, toys on the floor, a tennis ball in a corner and leash and collar in your hands. That's when reality kicks in and you know it is final. I am so sorry for you guys, I feel your pain. But that's all a part of an invisible contract we signed with our hearts the day we gave them that very first hug. Remember...

"He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion."


----------



## HolDaisy

That quote is so beautiful, and so very true about an invisible contract! You always have such a way with words Buddy's Mom and always explain how people are feeling so well.
Hope you're doing okay


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sometimes I think about Bridge section as a cemetery. Each thread is special memorial written on beautiful gold gravestone. Some of us come here daily, as we live close to the place. Sad every time to see the new stones, shed tears reading the note on them. If their people are there we give them hug and say a few words. Some people moved away but they come back for a visit on those special days like birthdays or anniversaries. Most of the time they show us new ones they brought in their lives, they make them live a life full of joy again and to show them to their big brothers and sisters who are no longer with us. Death is part of life, most of us do not believe it is the end. We do believe this is a place for us to visit, share pain, sadness and memories. Our loved ones are on the other side of the Bridge playing and waiting for us to join them so we can continue our journey together again.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

You truly have the most amazing way with words. You say exactly what I feel, but can't put into words. You have given comfort to so many members of this forum & yet, I hurt for you Buddy's Mom. I wish I could make it all better.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you so much Terry. Those words are coming from my heart, I am glad you feel them like your own.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Velinka, I know that your words come from your heart. That's why they touch me so. Thank you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

GRF is growing in membership every day. New members proudly showing pictures of their little fluffy fur babies. Sadly, Club of Broken Hearts are getting new members too. Some wrote their first post in this section like I did. Every new bridge thread is a testimony of love between humans and their best friends. Those tributes are heartbreaking and beautiful at the same time. We cried so many tears together a small lake could be made of it. I've lived all my life not knowing that there is so much love in the world as you can see in this section.
I am very sorry for all who lost their loved ones. They were gone from their bodies, but their souls are still with us. They were gone from earth, but never from our hearts.


----------



## gold4me

Beautifully said Velinka. 

Just a thought for each of us to remember.


----------



## love never dies

I will remember. Thank you. And I will never forget my Bentley.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

For all my friends Club members, especially new ones, I wish New Year and time passing easy your pain. Many of us have never realized how much we loved them and how much were our lives wrapped around them until that moment came to say "so long" for now. Hope that our loved ones are living happy and healthy lives in new plain waiting for us to join them and we know sooner or later that moment will come. Happy reunion with hugs, tails wagging and kisses is what are we dreaming of. Until then, we have memories on time we shared, short dream visits and signs that we are not forgotten. We have their beautiful pictures to remind us once they were here, they existed.


----------



## sevans

I came upon this thread and hoped that it would be many more years before I would feel the need to visit. It seems this page has been forgotten, squirrelled away with threads about pups and bloodlines and training and everything else. I hope all the beloved pups remembered here are still in the hearts of the families they loved. My dearest Jameson Newton of Fyke has joined their numbers and our lives will never be quite the same. So grateful for the love and special bond he chose to share with us.A kinder, more gentle soul I have never known- it was such an honour for him to have shared his life with us.Great thanks to Karen Fyke of Fyke (PERM) Reg’d Golden Retrivers for bringing him into the world and choosing him for us. I loved him so. James 2010-2022 Flights of Angels, my sweet Jamiboo.


----------



## Thring007

sevans said:


> I came upon this thread and hoped that it would be many more years before I would feel the need to visit. It seems this page has been forgotten, squirrelled away with threads about pups and bloodlines and training and everything else. I hope all the beloved pups remembered here are still in the hearts of the families they loved. My dearest Jameson Newton of Fyke has joined their numbers and our lives will never be quite the same. So grateful for the love and special bond he chose to share with us.A kinder, more gentle soul I have never known- it was such an honour for him to have shared his life with us.Great thanks to Karen Fyke of Fyke (PERM) Reg’d Golden Retrivers for bringing him into the world and choosing him for us. I loved him so. James 2010-2022 Flights of Angels, my sweet Jamiboo.


I'm so sorry for your loss. We got our Tilly from Fyke bck in March. She's 9 months old and a lovely baby girl. Hoping the pain gets easier with time but never forgetting your beautiful boy.


sevans said:


> I came upon this thread and hoped that it would be many more years before I would feel the need to visit. It seems this page has been forgotten, squirrelled away with threads about pups and bloodlines and training and everything else. I hope all the beloved pups remembered here are still in the hearts of the families they loved. My dearest Jameson Newton of Fyke has joined their numbers and our lives will never be quite the same. So grateful for the love and special bond he chose to share with us.A kinder, more gentle soul I have never known- it was such an honour for him to have shared his life with us.Great thanks to Karen Fyke of Fyke (PERM) Reg’d Golden Retrivers for bringing him into the world and choosing him for us. I loved him so. James 2010-2022 Flights of Angels, my sweet Jamiboo.


I'm so sorry for your loss. We got our Tilly from Fyke back in March. She's 9 months old and a lovely spoiled baby girl. Hoping the pain gets easier with time but never forgetting your beautiful boy.


----------

